# Hot blueing source?



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a source to do hot blueing on a revolver in the Pensacola area?

I really don't want to send this off... I came across a nice S&W Model 10-7 Snub in a pawn shop for a steal in central Florida today. It has some buggered screws which are easy to replace. Otherwise, it is perfect except for holster wear. No rust or pitting issues, so prep work would be minimal.

It came with the original box, papers, original wood numbered grips & Tyler T-grip, a set of Pachs, and a well used leather holster (clear that is where the wear came from). Lock-up is tight, timing correct, and no end shake. So, I'd like to bring this gem back to appropriate luster...

Ellis Fleming behind Buck & Bass used to do some blueing work -- not sure if he still does, or if there is someone else in the area with a reasonable fee and turn-around time.

Thanks!


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Will this take away something from the value of your weapon by rebluing it? :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Here's a cell phone pic -- you tell me... Certainly not a rare firearm -- but a classic S&W that could be brought back to a state of luster!


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

bobinbusan said:


> Will this take away something from the value of your weapon by rebluing it? :whistling: :whistling:


If its done right it won't or at least shouldn't.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

the guy at Al's pawnshop does hot blueing. he's the one that duracoated my wifes glock and did a great job. i think his refinishing service is called "Sarge's Tactical" hes ex army and just a nice guy.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I thought I'd post an "after" photo of the Model 10 Snub after glassplus tinkered with it in his "shop" for about an hour. jj rehabilitated all of the buggered screws (repaired them - not replace them) and dramatically improved the finish with Brownell's cold blue application.

Because there was only finish wear - and no actual metal damage - the cold blue treatment nicely covered the bare spots, making the revolver look good. Not perfect, and certainly not completely refinished - but definitely acceptable for use as a vehicle gun, or to sell more easily to someone looking for a good reliable revolver.

What do you think - comparing the "before" picture in the earlier post...to this "after" picture?


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

scubapro said:


> I thought I'd post an "after" photo of the Model 10 Snub after glassplus tinkered with it in his "shop" for about an hour. jj rehabilitated all of the buggered screws (repaired them - not replace them) and dramatically improved the finish with Brownell's cold blue application.
> 
> Because there was only finish wear - and no actual metal damage - the cold blue treatment nicely covered the bare spots, making the revolver look good. Not perfect, and certainly not completely refinished - but definitely acceptable for use as a vehicle gun, or to sell more easily to someone looking for a good reliable revolver.
> 
> ...


Its not bad for cold blue. What cold blue did he use? I've had good results with Brownell's Oxpho blue and have used to to completely reblue an Ithaca 37. It also holds and looks really good.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Not sure - but he said it was cold blue from Brownell's

Here's a cropped photo


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*pure genius i tell you*

yea, ole jj can put a fix on a gun in a hurry. he knowsjust where to look and tweek. he will be the one i turn to when in need . thanks again , jj


----------

